# Silly question about a shower light



## astil2010 (May 31, 2011)

I can't figure out how to get inside this to change the bulb! I've tried twisting it in both directions, pulling straight down, prying... there are no pins on the side like on a dome-type light. I'm stumped. Anyone?

photo-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sailor86 (Jul 5, 2011)

I couldn't find the photo via your link. Try adding it as an attachment.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 14, 2011)

I, too, went through the photos and found nothing like you're talking about.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2011)

Haven't seen your pics but have a look at this video see if that helps
Watch How to change a light bulb in a recessed light Video | Break.com


----------



## jniter (Jul 16, 2011)

Does your shower light look like this?
Recessed Shower Trim

I just changed mine. If I remember correctly, I just pulled on the "dome" part until it came out. It's got springs or something attaching it to the housing. You just stick your hand in between carefully to unscrew the bulb and swap it out...


----------



## astil2010 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oops, yeah I deleted the picture once someone managed to get the light open for me & forgot to delete this thread! Turns out it really did screw off but I guess I just needed more oomph!


----------



## markleena (Jan 4, 2012)

I, too, went through the photos and found nothing like you're talking about.


----------



## njhes (Jan 6, 2012)

Those recessed lights can be tricky!


----------

